
Introducing CloudFlare Origin CA - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-ca-encryption-origin/
======
freestockoption
The one big benefit I see over Let's Encrypt is the wildcard certificate. This
allows me to use virtual hosting to host my sites over a single ip address.
The domain name doesn't matter as it's only used for backend.

I do wonder how trusted the root certificate is. Will I be able to access my
server directly without that big red screen?

